# A post about nothing



## C Nash

Rod decided I would just post here for jawing:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :bleh:


----------



## Guest

RE: A post about nothing

hey i can go for that  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
Bty i see that the shoesalemen is back ,, he just sighned on..


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Yep, just noticed that.  Maybe he will jump in here and just talk.  Wish all the others would too


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

one of the moderators is also with us ,,, i think we should hav a general bs type post on here ,, u know just to jaw about this and that ,, but kinda keep to rving  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

All these are here lets see if they will jump in.  730, Steve H, C Nash, undecided, cismith, shoesnew. Hmmm, think one of them is you and one is me  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

We used to have a chat romm.  Maybe it's time to try one again.  You here Cindy?


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Well think it was a room not a romm  :dead:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

are u sure???? i may be someone else and u would never know it... :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty have u ever delt with one of those campground power stabilzer thingys?????
A customer of mine was asking about it ,, u know if it was worth the money ,, but i could not reply ,,, i don;t use one i have a 50 amp service ....
Just wondering


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

All right Chelse, Its weds nite and nothings on the tube. What Ya got up your sleeve? You notice Mike has been awful quiet once he found out DL was headed to Florida.


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Rod did you read undecideds  :question:  about the CCC.  Not to good with numbers and figuering that stuff.  Maybe you can help. John would know.  

I don't use one of the power stablizers on ours which is 50 amps and have never used one in my 40 yrs of camping so can't really say but those that do swear by them


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Well, well we even got Butch and Shirley here. Shadow, That diesel must have killed all them down that way because we have heard nothing from any down that way.  I bet they even cancle the shuttle launch   :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

yes i read it .. the CCC thingy ,, but still not sure what he really wants in an RV ,, if u know what i mean...
Bty,,, if u don't mind if i ask u this on the forum ,,,, but are u at home or on the road??? If u don;t want to post on here i understand


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

we are home now Rod.  Plans were to be fulltimers in 2002 but we had to take care of Bety's mom who was 202 at the time so plans were put on hold.  betty's mom pased away last year at 107 and now we have to stay close to care for my mom who is 94.  thankful that we were ,are able to do this.  Nothing like parents.

undecidec has posted again trying to figure out the CCC on a unit he is looking at.  I think he would be fine on CCC on the figures he posted.


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

:laugh:  Bet NASA thinks all that diesel smoke is cloud cover and is going to cancel the launch.  Chelse now that its winter and a lot of people are stuck at home you may be able to get your chat room fired up...


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Butch, got to go to the doc tomorrow for a stress test  .  can't eat or drink any thing after midnight and they say it will take till arounf noon to finish.  Being a diebetic I will probably be passed out by then or I'll really be stressed.  Doubt that I'll be able to walk the thing anyway with these knees anyway  . Don't know why he wants the test anyway.  Guess it's because I told him I was having problems waking up at night sweating.  Guess i fell to tell him why     I aint to old to dream :laugh:  :laugh:  :dead:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Me and Rod have been doing a pretty good job on the topic forums :laugh:  Think some get tired of us getting off topic but heck we dont till we have solved their problems :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

I repied to the udecided post ,, but i didn't catch the size of the rv .. did u????
Anyway ,, i'll read what is reposted .. i have an Alegro Bus ,, and have never worried about the CCC ,, but then again i run with the least amount of non essientials that i can ,, i usally buy the food and stuff when i get where i'm going ,, but then agian ,, some people don't think this way ,, and they load the whole house into the rv and then some....


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Well do the best you can Chelse. They have two types of test now. The good ole treadmill and the one where you lay on the bed and they shoot dye in Ya and I guess something else to get the heart rate up. No pains or heartburn?


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Most of the diesels have enough and all the Alegros I have looked at were fine.  Think it must be a astoria he is looking at. Agree some seem to think if it will hold it its ok :laugh: 
Did you get the marble flooring done


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Maybe they will just lay me on the bed and show a Xrated movie :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

Where is the pictures, ms jackie said she wanted to see them and if you will do her kitchen?


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

The idea is to not give you a heart attack !!! :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

david has had both and said both are not to great of fun, God go with you,
love and prayers,

ms jackie


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Shadow that would be better than dying from DLs Dogde diesel smoke  :laugh: 

Hello BroDavid


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

nope ,, we could not come up with a good adhesive that would hold but take all the bumps and jolts that an rv takes ,, so the customers decided to go with the simulated amrble floor ,,(they picked it out) and luckly it was the peel and stick stuff ,, but did get the counter tops done ,, they are due back at the shop next week and we'll get on the floor ,,, they are done for the season so we ahve time to set the florr right ,, also have a 89 class b at the shop now that we are installing custom cabinets and also wiring it to start off the house batteries (it did not have this from the factory) 
I gonna post pics of the marble counter tops as soon as they get back ,, but i forgot to take before pics  :disapprove: 
I did let them know that the marble is gonna increase the weight of the rv ,,,,
(here we go again CCC stuff) ,, but they didn't care


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

bty brodave ,, i myself didn't do the counter ,, nor did i install them my nieghbor that does marble or a living did it all ,, but pics are on the way ...


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

They will when the tires go boom,


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

thank you,
 from msjackie


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Don't guess the peel and stick will add to much weight. Ms Jakie tell David not to scare me to much about the stress test.  I'm a whimp when it comes to pain. Had two bouts with kedney stones in my life and the dr said that was the closest I would ever come to feeling the pain a woman has during child birth. I told him if I was a women then I sure wouldn't hurt the world population.


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

bty Chelse, (see I've been paying attention) I sent you an E-Mail.


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Where did the shoe salesman go :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

where's Bandit23!?  welcome to the forum


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

off to sell shoes, and BTY, I had both in one day, I enjoyed the way I was treated, , I am not kidding, They had already clipped the hair off my chest while I was in the hospital and I did not mind the pads as bad.


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

Sorry to leave while the fun is going on, msjackie said it is time for my massage and bedtime, so goodnight and God Bless All


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

got to go also.  catch you'll tomorrow night.  Got the email shadow :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Send out a bunch of cards Chelse     Enjoyed, Good night all !!!!


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

i like this type of posting ,, and to all a good night...

Nash ,, typed to undecided again ,, anyway u can read the post ,, but i think that this CCC thing has got him all upset ,, i myself am not a pro on this stuff ,, i only fix waht is broken ,, but i think u were right about steering him toward the factory and info ,, if they don't know the facts about what they build ,, then were all smarter than they are  :laugh: 
well type at u guy's tomm. night ..
And mybe we can solve some rv problems
  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## hertig

Re: A post about nothing

Not sure what you mean by  'power stabilizer'.  There are 3 options that I know of.  1 is the 'Autoformer', which trys to keep the power in a 'safe range', like 112v to 132v or a similar range.  These are useful mostly to keep your voltage from falling to a point where the A/C compressor is endangered.  Being basically a transformer, it  does provide some surge protection.  Then there is the 'SurgeGard', which is a surge suppressor with under and over voltage protection.  Not as nice as the autoformer; it drops power in these cases rather than 'forcing' the safe range.  I have always used these (both on my 30 amp trailer and my 50 amp coach) and would never hook up without one.  Finally, there is a plain surge suppressor which only protects against spikes on the line.  Better than nothing, if cost is a significant concern.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

Golly gee, look what I missed by not checking to see if I could get the free wifi at my trailer (I'm close to the office).  It actually works although I don't even show a signal.

The Autoformer is best.  Really keeps the voltage in the safe range when using the air conditioner.  Used it 2 times in different parks this time out.  Heck I thought it was winter.  Must have lost track of a month or 2.  It was 85 degrees when I got to Florida Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Thanks for the relpies on the auto former ,, since i don't use one i could not convey that to my customer ,, but what do u guys think of the price ,, and the pros and cons of this type of unit ,, i myself have 50 amp hook up and a power monitor ,, so myself don't really worry about the power downs and ups ,, but i hate to tell someone ,, yea go out and buy one ,, i have heard (thru the grape vine ,, not from rver's) that it works ,, not my kinda deal ,, cause if he really wants to spend the money then he'll be contacting me about ordering one for him and then installing ,,, but i don't want to install something that will come back on me ,, with a very mad customer ,, saying i recomended that now what are u gonna do about it since it don't really do as u said ,,, just my opinion ,,,


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

If I had the bucks Rod I would spend them for one. Guess if you have one you will never know if it saved some of your appliance because it did and you didn't even know it  . As I said 40 yrs of camping and never had a problem without one and now that I said that where's the wood to knock on? :8ball:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

I think that u could knock on DL's head ,, i think that would be close enough to real wood ,,,
bty i now know why the launch was scrubbed ,,, DL was retrofitting a cummins engine to the shuttle ,, but since they don't really want to say that DL is smater then they are they blamed the launch on weather ,,,, I knew i seen a big C on the side of the shuttle when it was sitting on the launch pad ,,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

It probably wont make it this year.  Take at leat a month to crank that dogde cummings.     :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

:laugh:     hey by the way u got any hay to sell down u'r way???
I thought i ask that cause ,, they are stealing it ,, outta the fields here ,,, one guy near Pigeon Forge had 40 bails stolen from him last night ,, and there were other reports from around the area about the same stuff ,, but not as much ,, a bail here and there ,,, but still ,, are these people that desperate ,, or are they wanting to resell the stuff and make money ,, that's my guess,,,     :laugh:
Well hate to spoil all the fun tonight but i'm tired ,, and got 4 MH to work on tomm ,, one that needs a seal in the rearend and one that has an auto awning problem ,, both sitting at the house right now ,, the other 2 are gonna be here by 12 ,, noon tomm ,, jsut maint stuff on them,, and bty if anyone tries to email me ,,, i am having probs ,, with comcast ,, on the email subject ,, but they said it would be fixed by midnight tonight (YEA RIGHT) ... but anyway just a stupid thought and post....    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Tomorrowa Sat Rod.  Not a work day  :laugh:  Nope no hay down this way    bet you can get a good price on cows though


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Where is DL.  Bet they cut his wifi line  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: A post about nothing

DL is starting to worry. They postponed the shuttle launch again, and it might not go until January!


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Hey ,, Nash i know that today is saturday ,, but when u'r in this kinda business ,, u work when u have to ,, but i try and not work on sundays at all ,, if it can be helped ,,, and yes the cows are going fast ,, i sent quit a few of mine to auction last month,,, iv'e got 3 fields already planted for next year ,, so i'll see what happens ,,, in the next year    :laugh: 
Is DL still screwing around with the shutttle ??? No wonder they can't get a launch     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:
That is why DL isn't on here now ,, he's still arguing with the NASA tech's about the Dodge diesel booster rockets  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

well again the launch was posponed ,, i guess that DL still can't make them see his point ,, that the Cummins will lift the shuttle better and cleaner than the booster rockets they are using  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

well again the launch was posponed ,, i guess that DL still can't make them see his point ,, that the Cummins will lift the shuttle better and cleaner than the booster rockets they are using  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Sorry for the double post ,, my cble modem is acting funny ,, and yes still don't have email  :angry:  :disapprove:   
But i'm gonna go on the tech chat thingy now and if that don't work ,, gonna pickup the phone and call  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Rod you sure you didn't let DL work on your computer  it's broke, the shuttle broke and we can't hear anything from DL


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Bad weekend here for me.  Lost two friends one 2 year younger died from a heart attack.  Found this out when I arrived home from my stress test  . Older friend that was in the rv business passed away Sat. He was 87 and really helped me on all our rv needs. Both will really be missed. Had talked with the younger friend several weeks ago and he said all us old buddies need to get back together and just shoot the bull.  We didn't. Take time and visit friends and family. We never know what tomorrow holds.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: A post about nothing

Wow! 87! He must have been doing something right. You sure had a good thing having them for friends for as long as you did.

Don't ya think?


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Sure did Tex.  Just really feel bad not realizing what good friends they were until they left.  I really owe the old man a lot but also have fond memories to fall back on.


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

i know ive said this before ,, but as Kenny Chestney song says ..
Don't Blink ,,, ,, life goes way to fast ,,, but what u gonna do???? i guess we all just have to ride it out ,, and think of the memories we have now ,, and the past ones,,, after all were only here for a short time ,, so IMO make the best of it and pass all that u have learned ,, to the next generation ,, and hope they will learn from us ,,, u never know  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

kenny pretty well nailed that life goes by fast.  I'm a george Jones man myself and think he nailed it in his son "if I had listened I wouldn't be here today living and dieing with the choices I made"


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

AMEN ,,, u know u gotta think about this life stuff ,,, i sure do,,, kids grown up already ,, ,,,, last time i looked they were still in school and asking for money ,, now they are self supported and they don't ask for money anymore  :disapprove: 
but i do miss all the rv ,, family times we had ,, but i wish that i could have more of the old times ,,, kids (when they are young) ,, but then agian ,,, DON"T BLINK,,, i hate to think about the future of our kids ,, we had it pretty good (i Think) ,, but our next generation is for some really hard times IMO     :dead:
My kids don't want any kids untill they have a really good future (i can"t blame them) so i guess i have to live with the grandpuppy as of now ,,, my daughter is in law school ,,, and i told her that i'm keeping track of all the stuff i spent on her ,,,,, and i will be sending her a bill ,, after she makes the big $$$..
My son clears about $681.00 per week,,, so he too is on my list ,,, JK ,, i would not trade their sucess for anything  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Sorry to hear about your friends Chelse. Just lost a buddy to a heart attack. He was 47. You never did say how your test went???


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Anyone heard from DL after the shuttle thingy ,, i wonder where he is now ,, i bet he"s still argueing with the NASA techs ,,,, i can see him now ,, telling them if u would just use Cummins diesel booster's u would never have a problem  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

well since this is a post about nothing then here we go ................................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Oh bty i gone on vacation till January ........................................................................................................................................ :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :clown:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Thanks for asking about the test Shadow. Slipped on my sweat and fell off the walker twice    :laugh: and had to stop often for rest  :laugh: Really scared me when the operator of the machine had a phone in her hand  in case she needed to call 911   I asked them if they could slow the machine down and they told me they hadn't even started it yet .:angry: 
They did say they saw something they would have to let the doc look at but got the results back today and all is fine. Hmmm, wonder why the wife looks depressed :angry:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Thanks for the update Chelse, was curious. We hadn't heard from you for a bit. You probable just need to stay away from 730's moonshine for awhile.


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Been kind of busy of late and this old computer is about as slow as me lately.  Been having problems even getting on line. Course you know how it is being we are so far back in the woods down here well over here to you'll. Naw don't worry about that old Tennesse shine wouldn't touch the stuff. Now if you really want some shine just head over thisaway. weens really no how to brew the white lighting :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Hear Ya on the white lightning Chelse..... Some folks call it Ethanol now


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Bet some that burns the Ethanol gets pretty poor MPg on their cars.  Jusy see them now pulling up to the station and saying 5 gallon in the car and put 2 of them in the jug. hichup :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

speaking of nothing has anyone cked out the forum Irv2.com??
This place IMO is for very high end MH's although they do have stuff on TT and such ,, but when i saw the rv show off forum ,,, DAMN .. a few of these MH's were 43' long and towed a 20ft inclosed trailer behind that ,,WOW.. there is also a MH on there that looks like a bullet and it has 2 yes 2 master bedrooms ,, and an option of a garden /jucuzi tub ,, course the price is right around pocket change  u know 3.5 million ,,,,      
So who seconds the notion to go buy one  :question:  :question:  :question:  :question: 
NOT ME  :approve:  :approve:  :blackeye:


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

I think I can talk brodavid into one, NO WAY he says
msjackie


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

Guess what Guys/Girls, david finished his rehab today and now it is up to him how far he can go. so he set down and plan our trip timeline for this year,
Take care and God Bless
msjackie


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Good for him now make him go out and wax the rv  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: A post about nothing

Yeah, that would be sneaky, bro. Then you'd need another one of those massages.


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

It was 29 here this morning so the wax job will have to wait


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

It was about 29 here in Florida this morning.


----------



## ARCHER

Re: A post about nothing

It was 34 on my temp gauge on the patio unter the awning with sides, so it must have been colder out in the open.  We are at Melbourne Beach, Florida, just South of the cape.


----------



## H2H1

Re: A post about nothing

19this morningat 5:45 on my way to work got up to 41 by 2:30


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

9 this morning @7:00 ,, 13 for tonight ,, but look out heat wave fro the weekend upper 40's mid 50's and 60's by the weekend ,, but Brodave i seen u guys are gonna be near 75 degrees a couple of days next week      
do u need a house guest fot those days :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Could someone tell me when Kens open house is? Seen it posted somewhere, but now I can't find it....Thanks


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Shadow ,, go to Grandviews profile and then go to his websight and it's posted there under upcoming events ,, i think ,,, hang on i'll go ck ,, call u right back  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Shadow ,, it is March 29th ,, the last Sat of the month ,, whew ,, to much typing and thinking    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Thanks Rod, slow deep breaths :laugh: Be one with the keyboard


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

:dead:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty was just going to post a new thread here but since u brought this up ,,, who is gonna be the next 2,000 post poster :question:  :question: 
It is getting tight between DL,Grandview,Hertig, Archer,,, (actually John is the closeset)  But u never know someone could pull ahead ,,,, Nash u stay outta this cause u'r already there and gone in fact u'r closing in on 3,000  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

My moneys on DL, Forest River and what tow vehicle will get him there first   :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: A post about nothing



Hey everyone,

Some confusion still exists as far as the date. I was told this week that John Sines Jr. had us down for March 29th. I just went to his web site and his calendar has us on April 5th. I have to admit I am as confused as everyone else right now. I will contact him tomorrow and get it straight. Sorry, but I guess there is still time to change it if necessary.


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Hey Ken as long as it's not around Memorial day I'm ok ,, as i have already booked 2 weeks in MB for that time frame    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

730, as for houseguest, you are welcome if you do not mind sleeping with the inlaws, their pipes busted, so until the plumber comes to their house, oh well, 
19 this morning with a wind chill of 11, great day for a TAN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: A post about nothing

OK,
Open House has been changed to April 5th.  Sorry about the confusion, but no more changes.  Anyone who can make it are welcome.


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Glad Ken didn't say April 1st :laugh:  :laugh: Lets all show up and maybe we can talk Ken with his Duramax and DL with his Dogde into a truck pull. :laugh:  Then Shadow can challence the winner with his Ford.  and John can figure out the weight difference and Kirk can tell us why whoever won and I'll add some foolish opinion.  Hollis you will still just have to shake your head and wonder why Rod is trying to get a tan in Vir. and everybody else will just say see I told you they were all nuts. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :dead:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Tex and Shadow  left you'll out because you Texan Longhorns won't leave my WAR EAGLE defense cordinators alone :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Chelse, Shirley told me to remind you we are AGGIE'S, We only go to Austin to beat up on the Longhorns :laugh: . So can I still challenge the winner in the truck pull???


----------



## H2H1

Re: A post about nothing

you guys are going to sick when Ken walks away as the winner. It's hard to beat a Chevy


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Your probably right Hollis. Home court advantage and all :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: A post about nothing

Sounds like it will be a real PARTY!  Honestly, I hope some of you guys can make it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: A post about nothing

While ya'll are out muddin', I'm gonna be sneakin' in some BBQ and gettin' in good with da ladies!


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

I'm changing my plans now ,, but i got to make sure Nash don't show up ,, he'll be braggin all the time about his post ,, and we have DL ,, u know what he's gonna brag about, i'll just show up and sit in the corner ,,, bty i may or may not bring my MH or my Son's ,, i may just show up rvless ,,, but that would be better than pantsless     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :dead:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

MAN brodave u got as cold or near as we did ,, i thought the coast was spose to be warm ,, now u showed me the real side of SC ,, i was gonna move down there because of the warm weather and ocean (of course) but now that u tell me this ,, i'm looking at some property on the equater ,, warm year round ,, no trees ,, and no ocean ,,, second thought ,, never mind    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :8ball:  :clown:  :8ball:  :dead:  :question:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Bring the Ford on Shadow.  Maybe we can have an exhaust smell off also :laugh:  I can see Ken now wondering why in the world he even mentioned that he was having open house :laugh:  Bet he thought open house meant showing and selling rvs not a party :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Rod you have noticed that everwhere DL has been it is now cold.  Even Flordia :laugh: . That Dogde is really messing up the enviroment.    :laugh:     Guess we are gonna have to turn him in to the EPA. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: A post about nothing

DL better jump in soon and try to save his reputation. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Well i guess i better not fire up my Cummins anymore ,, otherwise it's gonna get cold here ,,, wait a second ,, the mh hasn't been fired up since the 26th of last month,,, and it got cold here last night and the night before ,,,
OK DL,, where are u hiding ,, i bet u'r in my barn huh??? or maybe he's down at the pond ,,, come to think of it ,, my cows haven't been seen lately ,,,,
HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Rod if he came by in that Dogde chasing a Ford pulling a FR the noise has done sent your cows into hiding and they wont give milk foe another month and then it will be buttermilk and it'll tast like diesel fuel :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Now Rod, what you trying to do with just posting them smillies. Take over my seniority on # of post


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Hey, found out I can crank the MH gen and still have juice.  Now no curfew on posting but bet Cindy will cut me off :laugh:  Wonder why she dont jump in here sometimes :question:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Nope .. i am by all means a way away from meeting u'r post ,, but u better look out Hertig is closing in fast ,, but if the smileys help get me up in post ,, u better believe i'll just keep using them or just do the


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Long as we can stay ahead of them Texans we'll be ok I guess.  Still  :angry:  with them for stealin my Auburn Tigers defense coordinator but Shadow ok I guess hes a Aggie or so Shirley said.


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

She may have been on here earlyer ,, but as an invisible user ,,,if u go to the userers online thingy at the top of the page it show who is really online ,, adn it will show when a Moderater is on also ,, but they show up as invisble user ..
I Moderated a local BBs for several years and i could sneak in on people and they would never know it ,, it was neat cause u could alsways see if they were cussing u or what ,, and if they were guess what ,, they got suspended for an hour or so       .. but inever did that cause i don't care what people think of me ,, i'm me and i know it aint true ,, don't have a jealous or mean bone in my body ,, lif is to short to worry about what others are saying or thinking of u,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Right on wife tells me I'm just like a duck shedding watewhat people say don't bother me unless it's about my family. We had a chat room once but she and I was the only one that was ever in there. others would come but never say anything so they removed the chat room but that was a long time ago. It amazes me how many are listed here in the forum and never give their opinions and I know there is a lot of good info out there.


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Rod, how do you post that state thingy showing where you been and where do you get it? Sure don't want to mess up and get Texs picture on mine   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Aw heck, neighbors complaining about generator noise so guess I'll lose my electric power after all :angry:  Catch you later and yep i know you'll are saying good ridance  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Yes i agree ,, even if we do get silly ,, we still try to help ,,and IMO that's what this place is for ,, cause u and i both know we have done some really stupid stuf rving ,, and if we can reflect that onto newer rver's then it's worth it ,, but yes there are a bunch that register but never post ,,, i think there afraid of posting a stupid ???? ,, but IMO there is never one ,, i tell my Techs this everyday when they run into a problem they haven't seen ,,  i tell them give it 100% and if it still don't work out go ask another ,, i do the same .. and if it solves the problem ,, then they are that much smarter for the next time ,, and i believe , that once u have had a big headache problem and fixed it no matter what ,, u will learn from it ,, and then the next time they hit a similar prob ,, i hope they will think back ,, and say ,, iv'e seen this before ,, u can't learn unless u have solved the problem or at least tried... JMO


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

I can't remember where i got it ,, but i will do some cking for u


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Chelse you think Ken has a master plan in the works? He is going to get us all up there and make us watch a slide show and listen to his sales pitch. And when it's over we are all in a Durmax pulling Gulf Streams   :laugh:  Tex, watch what you say about the ladies, wife may be an invisible user :blackeye:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

GO BUCKS :bleh:  :approve:  :evil:   I heard Ya'll had been bad mouthing my Dodge on this thread.  That's not nice. :laugh:
Were getting ready to take off and stay ahead of them there "Lady varmits".  Be moving fast tomorrow.  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: A post about nothing





> C Nash - 1/4/2008 11:03 PM Rod, how do you post that state thingy showing where you been and where do you get it? Sure don't want to mess up and get Texs picture on mine  :laugh:



There ain't nuttin' wrong wit puttin' up mah pitchur.

Here's the place you want, Chelse. VISITED MAP

(Check it out at 100 pixels wide, because that's what it will be reduced to, but don't upload at 100 pixels.)


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

Hope you all are doing great, have a good one


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

If the wifi works at my next stop, I'll let Ya'll know if I stayed ahead of the "lady bugs".


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

DL,  If you can not , then maybe the ladybugs can stay ahead of you, they are just into this RVing thing too!!!!!


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Thanks Rod and Tex got it now I can see where i've been


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

hey it looks like a big map of the USA ,, but i cna't see u on there Nash ,, all i see is a bunch of colored in stuff ,, i sent u that sight so that we could see u traveling and not a bunch of crayon marks  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Well, I aint got one of them big old rvs Rod so you'll just have to use a magfiying glass. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: A post about nothing

Man, I just did that.  Did not realize I where I have been.  Thanks


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

Did I hear DL say GO BUCKS.   Now I know he has had his nose in that Dogde tailpipe to long. :laugh:    :evil:  GO SEC


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

My Mh is small compared to what is out there today ,, my daughter noticed this last spring ,,, she said " our MH is kinda small compared to all these other ones ,,, and i had to agree ,, but i know it's not as tall and wide as the new ones ,, but it's paid for and we have fun in it ,,, so is there anything else one could wish for ????
bty Nash ,, i got my microscope out to see u and the rv on u'r map  :laugh: 
Bty if anyone could float me a loan for about ,, say ,,, $500,000 ,, i'll go buy one of those big flashy MH ,,, on second thought make it a cool MILLION ,, cause i need a Hummer to pull behind it     :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :clown:  :bleh:

I think we should get another chat room going on here ,, i think it would work this time around ,,, i would even submit myself as a moderater for it ,, it could be fun ,, what do u'll think  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:    :bleh:

I think we need a post about this  :question:  :question:  :approve:  :approve:    :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: A post about nothing

If I had 500.000 I would just go fill the gas tank on the one we got and be happy.


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

me too Nash ,, just think how far that would take u and think of all the high end resorts u could stay at ,, more than a week      :laugh:  :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g

Re: A post about nothing

Cool map, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

Well $70.00 worth of diesel later and I'm sitting with the back end of my 5er about 10 feet from the Gulf of Mexico on the "Forgotten Coast" (Apalachicola area).  What more can you ask for?


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

TO BE THERE


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Hear Ya brodavid. DL. you going to pass thru Texas?


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

Hey Butch, not sure at this time.  I plan on going up to Dayton, OH and check/see my mom before heading West.  However, wifey has had a cough since Oct.  If it doesn't clear up, we will head West early (FEB) and see if the dry warm low humidity out in AZ, Ut, NV will help.  If we head West from FL we will probably go through Texas.  Where's Richmond?


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

Wow, I'm backed up to the Gulf of Mexico and can't see it because of FOG.  I could see it earlier through the fog, but now it's socked in.  Hope it doesn't last for the next 5 days.


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

Just a bit south west of Houston. Right off hwy 59 south.


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

Man ,, DL has the life ,, Backed up to the dock of the bay so to speak ,, hey DL i think u need to move over and let me have u'r spot u've been there too long ....  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow

Re: A post about nothing

DL, If you do come this way and like the water, check out Matagordabay.com
There is a state park on the beach there. Very nice with full hookups. Snowbird was there and liked it. We own a lot in town and have our 5th wheel set up there. Or stop by the house, we have a 30 amp plug set up here. Have that cough checked out soon. Been to long....


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

Thanks Butch.  Little worried about the cough.  She went to a doctor over in Titusville while waiting for the Space Launch, but the prednisone and anti-biotic's didn't do anything.  she's still taking the Zrytec-D, but it isn't doing much.  She feels ok, but keeps coughing and hasn't smoked in about 28 years.  Perplexing


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

Get her checked out so she too can enjoy the beaches.
our Prayers and love to you and her,


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: A post about nothing

Thanks much


----------



## H2H1

Re: A post about nothing



Hey DL follow Ms. Jackie advice get her ck out, don't wait to long if it's a nagging cough. there may be a reason for the cough and that telling you need to see a Dr. I don't want to alarm you but be safe and find out watch causing it. God Bless and save traveling, and if you are coming thru GA and close by I might just try to catch up with u and the misses. PS wish I was at the beach fog are no fog.

Hollis


----------



## brodavid

Re: A post about nothing

Do not want to pick on 730,  78 at 2pm at MB and the sun was so TANNING, had to go to the beach for david's ckup and after walked on the beach. God Bless everyone and DLstill have your wife in our prayers,
OK I do want to pick on 730, he wanted david to winterized his RV before he went home , JK

msjackie


----------



## Guest

Re: A post about nothing

well i see that didn't happen  :laugh:  but i was trying to get him motivated ,, cause u know ,, when u guy's hit the road again ,, then u will have to do all the maint. stuff ,, and yes thanks for letting me know about the beach   :disapprove:  ,, i would love to live right on the beach ,, but after Katrina and all the insurance stuff that went on ,, i think i'm better here ,, but i do love the beach ,, if i were to move i would move to around the carribien ,, that way it's warm all the time ,, and LOT"S OF SUN


----------

